# Pigeon Breathing through Mouth



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a pigeon that has been breathing through its mouth the last couple of months. Its back and wings would heave when it breathed. It got sick and was put in a cage. The bird could not stand and was all humped over almost laying down for about a day. I then brought it in the basement and it got better. It had green poop for a day but not any more. It has always eaten and drank as normal except when it was near death and didn"t move for 24 hours. It now can stand again, has good poop, and is mobile. However it still breathes through its mouth. I can't put it back in the coop where it lived this summer and fall because the winters here in Illinois probably would be too cold for it. This bird is not contagiuos as none of the other 15 or so with it has ever developed this condition. I need t know if there is anything I can give it or if the bird is genetically defective. This bird was a summer hatch.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is a vet out of the question? Somebody with a stethoscope needs to listen to it to try and determine where the problem is at the very least. It's possible that it's something like air sac mites although not as probable given the other things you've said. Most diseases of the lungs and airways would have progressed, usually, although some of them could develop into chronic conditions. Really need a vet.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Becege, I don't think it's genetically defective as a result of being born during
the summer months. You really do need to have a vet have a look, sometimes
they can tell alot just by seeing the bird in person. Here's a link to the Rehab
list from the Resource section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8817

The other thing you might try is sending a fecal sample off to Foy's and see
what they have to say. Could be a number of things that is causing the 
labored breathing and you need someone knowledgable to look at the bird.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becege, the first things that popped in my mind were worms and a respiratory problem. If you can get a fecal done it would tell you a lot. I can't see a respiratory problem hanging on for two months without worse consequences.

You really need to get it to a vet.


----------

